# Fall Turkey Mount?



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

I just recently harvested a bearded hen that I would like to get mounted. One person in my post in the turkey hunting forums made a statement that fall birds are hard to mount due to the feathers at this time of year.

I would really love to get this bird mounted and would like some opinions on this, and even PM me with prices if interested.

Thanks


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is a smokey gray bearded hen a mounted from last fall


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

he might be talking about the pin feathers this time of year... but in turks, they are a little more forgiving than in ducks and upland birds... thats a different story.

fishy, nice smokey!


----------

